# 50 percent of Kobo titles starts in US today (Canada, Aus and New Zealand on Sat



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Use code 50JUN to get 50 percent off just about any indie title that has been directly uploaded to Kobobooks.  HUGE list.  The sale starts today for US readers and on Sat for readers in Canada, Australia and New Zealand.  Happy shopping!


----------

